# Good Quality Interior Door Manufacturers & Reclaim Stores



## StevejR1 (May 21, 2013)

Hi all,

A couple of houses that are on our shortlist require a certain amount of reclaim work. I'm trying to research whereabouts to source certain materials in order to try and estimate some cost that might be involved.

I'm trying to find some suppliers for..

1, Internal doors. Wooden, traditional Andalucian solid style doors, and frames/casings.
2, Metal UPVC coated wood effect windows and doors. I've been led to believe that UPVC windows will crack in the sunlight, and to go for plastic coated metal ones, is this right?
3, Good quality wooden exterior doors, made to measure in a traditional style
4, Reclaim suppliers of original doors etc, to get genuine items.

I'm going to be around the Ronda area, but in the Marbella, Malaga, and anywhere in the vicinity would be great...I don't mind travelling for good quality, and a good price 

Does anyone have any contacts for any of the above? And anybody bought from any good companies that they can recommend?

Many thanks, Steve


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

I don't recall the names, unfortunately, but in Ronda itself there are a number of craftsmens' workshops (just off the main street after you cross the Puente Nuevo from the newer part of town) where they manufacture traditional exterior doors and refinish old original ones. I've seen some wonderful examples there but how expensive they may be, I don't know.

Anything made of wood tends to be comparatively expensive in Spain. Although not in your area, a few years ago we had 4 internal softwood 4-panel doors supplied and fitted by a local joiner, which cost €1,440 in total (not including the porcelain door-knobs which I brought over from the UK).


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

We use our local carpenters and they do excellent jobs.


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

baldilocks said:


> We use our local carpenters and they do excellent jobs.


Same here. We had interior doors made and installed 3 years ago by a local carpenter, and he did an excellent job. The doors are beautiful.


----------



## StevejR1 (May 21, 2013)

Thanks for the replies, I probably would get a local joinery works involved when/if it happens....I just wondered if there was anyone with a website where I could get an idea of prices to try and gauge an idea of the budget required.


----------



## country boy (Mar 10, 2010)

Bricomart


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

country boy said:


> Bricomart


Fine if you need their stock sizes but otherwise it is a custom built job - depends on the age of the house..


----------



## country boy (Mar 10, 2010)

Claro!


----------

